# Heron Casting Platforms



## Splittine7 (May 19, 2010)

Id like to take a minute to introduce y'all to Heron Platforms. We are a small company owned by 3 people who not only love to be on the water but spend our time redfishing for fun and in tournaments. We feel we can deliver a quality and practical platform since it is something we use everyday. We designed these things from our experience on the water and not just a fabricator who is making a product that knows nothing about them. All 3 of us are members of the Emerald Coast Redfish Club in the Panhandle of Florida which is a non profit organization which is partners with Herons Platforms. We would like to offer our platforms to yall. We have a website that is just getting off the ground and should be functional very soon and have paypal capability. We are also looking into having our platforms powder coated for those guys looking to match their boat. If you are interested in a casting platform, poling platform, or any other inshore or flats accessories for your boat hit me up and we will see about getting you taken care of.

We are also working on a complete line of Gheenoe casting and poling platforms.

With Rod Holders $330 +tax for FL residence
Without Rod Holders $260 +tax for FL residence
Shipping extra.

Better and more pics to come.


















Chase Bryant
[email protected]
850-533-6519


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the way you fabricated the rod holders, looks like a fly line won't grab them at exactly the wrong time, if at all.


----------



## Splittine7 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, in the past most platforms had rod holders that were mounted @ 90' and it would put the other rods at your back and if you had a lure with treble hooks on it would get caught in the back of your shirt. We decided to angle them back where they are out of the way but have fast access at the same time.

We just launced our website last night, we are still working on it but we are able to take paypal now.
Also we dropped off our first platform at the powder coater so that service is now offered.

We can also make a custom platform to fit your needs, all we need is the dimensions of the feet and the height.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm assuming your going to have provisions for a turnbuckle tie down? and what are ya'll using for the rubber feet? those rubber ones from lowes dont last for squat  looks like some nice work you guys are putting out  good luck


----------



## Splittine7 (May 19, 2010)

Yes, the turnbuckles are supplied and attach to the support bar using an Ibolt. The feet are marine grade and not the cheap ones from Lowes. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Feb 19, 2010)

> I like the way you fabricated the rod holders, looks like a fly line won't grab them at exactly the wrong time, if at all.


x2


----------

